# Onkyo TX-NR414 vs. HT-R758



## xxjimmyfalconxx (Jun 30, 2011)

Hello there. I have been browsing the accessories4less site and I am having a hard time choosing between this Onkyo 758 and the Onkyo 414? Anyone out there have any good advice? Thanks!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

As far as I can tell they are virtually identical just sold in different markets.


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

The HT-R758 was part of the Onkyo's HTIB receivers and it has Audyssey 2EQ the TX-NR414 looks like a very entry level receiver without any specifics about Audyssey ?????


----------



## xxjimmyfalconxx (Jun 30, 2011)

As of this moment I am slightly leaning towards the 758. I was looking at the Onkyo 791 that came with the s7500 Htib, but it sold out. They are selling the s7500 as a package deal, but I already have an existing set of speakers and subwoofer from the s7300 Htib. It's just the receiver that died on me after I got it from craigslist a few years back. I weighed the cost of taking the HT-R680 to a local electronics repair to try to fix the HDMI issue and the static sound through the speakers versus just coughing up the money for a refurbished receiver on accessories4less. As of right now I figure buying refurbished would be the cheaper option.


----------



## xxjimmyfalconxx (Jun 30, 2011)

After browsing that site again, I am going to throw the HT-R591 into the mix right now due to it being 7.1 like my old 680.


----------

